# Help need space



## ebeuch88 (10 mo ago)

My name is Eric, I am a owner of a byrna SD launcher and need 25 feet of space for practice, I have a self contained round trap so there is no need to be concerned about mess or cleaning up, if you guys can help me out or point me to who can that would be great?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum!!!

uh...what is an "SD launcher"?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Welcome to the Forum!!!
> 
> uh...what is an "SD launcher"?


Isn't that a Ford truck Super Duty launcher to get them to jump something??


----------



## ebeuch88 (10 mo ago)

The byrna s.elf D.efence launcher fires 68.cal kinetic plastic pellets or 68. Cal pepper spray powder or tear gas powder pellets but for the purpose of target practice I will be using plastic only.Byrna overview video


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Erm uh… what does this have to do with the outdoors? Where are you located?


----------



## ebeuch88 (10 mo ago)

Washington terrace UT? I live well within city limits? I know the concept of leaving your target alive to face justice is new to most gun loving people , but try not to be rude? I am just looking for a safe place to familiarize myself with a new tool nothing more lol.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ebeuch88 said:


> I know the concept of leaving your target alive to face justice is new to most gun loving people


This is a rude offensive statement. Go pound sand somewhere else.

-DallanC


----------



## ebeuch88 (10 mo ago)

No a quote from the movie pulp fiction would be more offensive? I was just stating the bias of some against less than leathal ? I am for both actually, some people can't be negotiated with, and yet what about the ones that can? What insight might a person learn? Everyone deserves their shot was all I was getting at?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I don’t think anyone understands what it is that you are talking about.

how bout an intro explaining who you are, what you are trying to accomplish, etc?


----------



## ebeuch88 (10 mo ago)

My name is Eric Beuch I logged on here to see if I could rent a out door shooting range for my byrna self defense pistol to familiarize myself with it.

The police in Washington terrace UT frown on target shooting in city limits so I came here hoping to find help with my problem? Although I didn't get the warmest of greetings as I had hoped for.

If you have any questions or concerns I will be more than happy to help you with some answers please feel free to message me if you need to.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

There is a shooting spot...it is not exactly a range, but it is a designated shooting spot right at the mouth of Echo canyon, not to far from Washington Terrace. Go shoot there, safe and legal. Google up "Echo Gun Range, Utah"


----------



## ebeuch88 (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the info I owe you a cheap beverage of your choice.


----------



## ebeuch88 (10 mo ago)

BPturkeys said:


> There is a shooting spot...it is not exactly a range, but it is a designated shooting spot right at the mouth of Echo canyon, not to far from Washington Terrace. Go shoot there, safe and legal. Google up "Echo Gun Range, Utah"





ebeuch88 said:


> Thanks for the info I owe you a cheap beverage of your choice.


Also do you have a Google maps location for the site?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Echo Gun Range · Echo, UT 84024


★★★★☆ · Shooting range




www.google.com


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Using pepper spray or tear gas pellets indoors is going to affect you just as much as any intruder, just say'n. 

There've been lots of reports of people trying to use bear spray outdoors in the wind against a bear and getting it in their own eyes. 

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Using pepper spray or tear gas pellets indoors is going to affect you just as much as any intruder, just say'n.
> 
> There've been lots of reports of people trying to use bear spray outdoors in the wind against a bear and getting it in their own eyes.
> 
> -DallanC


I agree with Dallan. Shooting something like that in an indoor range is a recipe for you having to wash your eyes out and potentially evacuating a building until the irritants can be cleared up.

Best thing you could do is just go drive to BLM land, check the direction of the wind (make sure its not blowing back to you) and give it a go. Just make sure and clean up any messes you make and wear eye protection in case some particles do decide to blow back to you.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

The OP said in post 4 that he would just be using the plastic pellets and not the gas ones.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bowgy said:


> The OP said in post 4 that he would just be using the plastic pellets and not the gas ones.


Sure... but his whole thing is about non-lethal defense rounds. I'm saying thats bad mojo, especially where you are using it inside your own home. And a pretty good chance to get sued in the end.

-DallanC


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Great, now if the bad guy lives it will cost us six figures a year for his/her rent at the greybar hotel.


----------

